# home made screen for topsoil



## Lamar Holland

pic 1


----------



## Lamar Holland

the 2 X 4 seen in pic one, put the loader lip under it, lean back and move it where ever one wants


----------



## Lamar Holland

last one


----------



## chrpmaster

Lamar

Great project idea especially the ability to easily move it around. What are you using it for and how does it work?


----------



## Lamar Holland

screening topsoil ... dump the TS on the chain link fence. IT naturally sifts all the roots, rocks, etc and you end up with pretty clean topsoil., Some call it loam..


----------



## Fordfarm

Excellent, Lamar!


----------



## Archdean

Good going Lamar!! 

For you guys with a loader don't ever buy screened topsoil do what Lamar just did and you will end up with twice the volume of dirt!!

IOW's screening and sifting adds so much air that a cubic yard of dirt yields about 2 yards after it's screened!!mg: 

You do the math and tiphat to Lamar!


----------



## Lamar Holland

here in new england it is common practice to screen, then add one bucket load of sand for every five of topsoil/loam.. We lay the five loads out on the ground, then drive over them, slowly dumping the sand. Back up, and scoop it all up.. This aerates the loam more, and actually helps seeds grow quicker..


----------



## HarryG

Excellent job Lamar, 
I like the portability of your unit.


----------



## Lamar Holland

My sister in law bought the wood. I can say I had 2 X 6 by 10 ft, ten boards, The main screen is ten foot, with 30 inch spacing across. This allows a 78 inch bucket a clear shot after screened. Two, four by twelve ft lengths of chain link fence, box of 16 penny galvanized, and walla,, screen...


----------



## deflig

Lamar Holland said:


> pic 1


Do you know the slop angle of the screener? The length of the legs would also be helpful.


----------



## Lamar Holland

45 degrees, I have been off the site for some time now and just signed in again..
I could take the bucket, drive into the screen, pick it up and move it anywhere. Cheap to build and it does a great job. I worked part time as an equipment operator on a local town highway dept, and we had to make most tools that were needed. Around where I live all the monies are always voted for schools, Highway, police, fire, and other depts are necessary needs that get minimal financing.


----------

